# 4/1/14 Shiloh Update



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Today's update on Shiloh:

Today was a good day for Shiloh! He wagged his tale a bit, spent more time walking around indoors and outdoors. We're hoping for some positive news on his next blood test this Friday.

:chili::aktion033::chili::thumbsup:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

So glad to hear!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Love good news!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Very encouraging and will continue to pray for little Shiloh that he improves.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Keep going little guy. We are all rooting for you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Have been following Shiloh's progress and glad he's doing better again. I think another vet visit comes on Friday if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:cheer::cheer:

WTG Shiloh! Your team mommies & dads are in the cheering squad! :Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile:

:cheer::cheer:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you Shiloh and sending hugs and kisses. Happy you are feeling better.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Good news! Hugs for Shiloh!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

YEAH!!! Great, Wonderful, Happy Happy Happy!!! Keep it up little man! We are pulling for you....


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

What has become so sweet Shiloh?


----------

